# Picken's Pier 8/28



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Fished from 8a-2p. the Spanish are still biting but the bite is slow. I saw some black snapper caught along with a remora. Tide was going out when I arrived. People had the most success on small Lys. I noticed the larger Spanish were all caught on LYs. I was using every saltwater lure known to man. I was even using some custom stuff. They did not hit the Mirrolure MR17 like I thought they would. Anyone else had success with this? The gold Johnson sprite worked well and so did the small Gotcha orange/silver with white fuzz tail. (Sorry not sure what you call the white hair/fuzz tail). The thing I could not get over was the "Gotcha leader" I bought from GBBT. SOMETHING bit that leader in half. Hmmnnn. Anyways, I mostly used 50lb YoZuri fluro and then some Berkley 25lb fluro. Lost 2 Johnson Sprites, 2 Gotchas, and a custom shad? dohicky thing I bought from Dizzy Lizzys. Lastly I am posting a recipe I am thinking of trying. Not sure about room temperature food. 
Irish 
http://www.fishinfranks.com/spanish_mackerel.htm


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't trout fish, up that way, this time of year for all the 'cut-offs' from Spanish.


----------

